# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Shaving Vs Waxing Vs Creams???

## Ca$tro

God Damn stupid question but what do you guys do when it comes to excessive chest/back hair. I tried waxing my chest for the first time, after three wax strips i gave up and shaved the rest off. I can handle my pain but that was something else, still bruised on my chest...Any advice, three days on and i have hair coming back, got some red pimples but just exfoliating the in-growing hairs and it seems to be under control...

Advice appreciated...

----------


## lovbyts

Trim. Get an electric trimmer and set it to #1 You look the same as you would after a couple of days but no itch, no ingrown hairs and you only need to do it ever week or two.

----------


## Ca$tro

I think that is what i will be doing, seems easy, quick and painless...

----------


## xavierlafleur

My wife uses an electric trimmer and does my entire body. Only needs it once a month in my case. I've had professional waxing but I always end up with ingrown hair because I have curly hair. With the trimmer I don't have any problems.

P.S. I've got a damn good wife!

----------


## gixxerboy1

i normally shave for maintenance. If im going to the beach, vacation what ever i wax. And i goto a place i wouldnt do it myself

----------


## jasc

Norelco BodyGroom... Its a trimmer made for body hair.. works excellent and much less irritation than standard trimmers and much faster, not quite as close as a facial razor, but much closer than a trimmer.. and no more nicks and cuts, especially in sensitive areas, like a normal trimmer
Picked 1 up for $30 and well worth the $..

----------


## Matt

Why is this in the ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS forum????

----------


## SexySweetheart

waxing stimulates the hair to jump to growing phase (anagen) so you will actualy be hairier if you wax/puck, plus its messy, get ingrown hairs and a pain. 

Near ..smear it on, let it sit, wash it off with an exfoliating hand mit ~done, no shaving knicks/razor burn...but can still get ingrown hairs (just use eppsin salts to scrub/exfoliate daily when in the shower to prevent ingrown hairs)

----------


## Narkissos

> Trim. Get an electric trimmer and set it to #1 You look the same as you would after a couple of days but no itch, no ingrown hairs and you only need to do it ever week or two.


yep... I only use electric trimmers.

----------


## Far from massive

Just a hint if you hook-up with my girl and she comes home with NAIR and she says to leave it on 10 minutes and at 7 you tell her its starting to hurt....don't wait till 10 to have her scrub your lobster red back....Don't ask me how I know this.

----------


## The Bear 79

> Just a hint if you hook-up with my girl and she comes home with NAIR and she says to leave it on 10 minutes and at 7 you tell her its starting to hurt....don't wait till 10 to have her scrub your lobster red back....Don't ask me how I know this.


Yeah, I wont EVER touch Nair again..............I wont even look @ the bottle in the store, I run from it like its gon attack me. A hard lesson learned is even harder 2 4get!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

QUOTE=Far from massive;5752710]Just a hint if you hook-up with my girl and she comes home with NAIR and she says to leave it on 10 minutes and at 7 you tell her its starting to hurt....don't wait till 10 to have her scrub your lobster red back....Don't ask me how I know this.[/QUOTE]

hahahaaha ... were you a pain in her @ss that week?  :Banghead:  cuz most girls know to do test sections (some places of hair need less or more time depending on coursness of hair/ sensitivity of skin in an area) she may have been getting a teeny tiney bit a secret joy/payback by "forgetting" to tell you to check area teeheee

----------


## The Bear 79

> QUOTE=Far from massive;5752710]Just a hint if you hook-up with my girl and she comes home with NAIR and she says to leave it on 10 minutes and at 7 you tell her its starting to hurt....don't wait till 10 to have her scrub your lobster red back....Don't ask me how I know this.


hahahaaha ... were you a pain in her @ss that week?  :Banghead:  cuz most girls know to do test sections (some places of hair need less or more time depending on coursness of hair/ sensitivity of skin in an area) she may have been getting a teeny tiney bit a secret joy/payback by "forgetting" to tell you to check area teeheee[/QUOTE]

Thats just evil...................ur ALL evil. :Evil2:  :Evil2:  :Evil2:

----------


## Sc0rch

This is the best trimmer I've found. You can reach ANYWHERE.



http://www.mangroomer.com/

----------


## Far from massive

I don't think I was....however the thought of being a "pain in her ass" did occur to me after that incident....

Just kidding, penitentiary retribution is really not the kinda guy I am. I really think she just screwed up and misread where it said never to exceed 10 minutes total time as meaning 10 minutes after application completion was O-K. Anyway the skin transplants are fine now so no worries LOL

----------


## SexySweetheart

:Haha: : sps:~ well that wouldda taught her fo-sure 

@bear ...muaaahahaha yes, yes we are  :1laugh:

----------


## Evader

Im pretty hairy and i just use my gillette fusion razor on my cheast every morning when i shave my face and head. I shave my back with the same about every 3 days. The first week or two there was lots of irritation, but now i dont get any razor burn. Takes less than 3 minutes. I tried epilators and waxing before. But this works great.

----------


## Narkissos

> Yeah, I wont EVER touch Nair again..............I wont even look @ the bottle in the store, I run from it like its gon attack me. A hard lesson learned is even harder 2 4get!!


Ditto. Wouldn't touch that shit if someone offered to pay me to use it.

----------


## Narkissos

> This is the best trimmer I've found. You can reach ANYWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mangroomer.com/


lol... nice!

----------


## lovbyts

> Just a hint if you hook-up with my girl and she comes home with NAIR and she says to leave it on 10 minutes and at 7 you tell her its starting to hurt....don't wait till 10 to have her scrub your lobster red back....Don't ask me how I know this.


Lobster red back? I wish. After 7 minutes or a little more your nipples start to bleed. Yeah I know this for a fact and they stay scabbed up for over a week. Really attractive and itchy...  :Tear:

----------


## wmaousley

real men wax

----------


## Ca$tro

I guess the majority are in favour of Trimming the hair down, in second place comes waxing and in third and last of all is the Creams...
Appreciate the advice ppl but i aint waxing again for some time, still having nightmares....

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol...yall are a bunch a babies 
the womens montra: beauty = pain  :Wink: 


http://youtube/oRKbez1LpWU

----------


## wmaousley

I wax, to be honest the forst 2 times are very painful. Now I use sugar wax vs. conventional wax. the pain is non existent and all the hair from the root is gone, so I now do this once a month vs. once every 2 weeks with normal hair wax.

----------


## boxa06

I have waxed before but got ingrowns. Like others have said I like the electric shaver. Cuts it back enough to be clean but not so far back that you get ingrowns.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I wax, to be honest the forst 2 times are very painful. Now I use sugar wax vs. conventional wax. the pain is non existent and all the hair from the root is gone, so I now do this once a month vs. once every 2 weeks with normal hair wax.


Where can you find this sugar wax?

----------


## Loki387

> waxing stimulates the hair to jump to growing phase (anagen) so you will actualy be hairier if you wax/puck, plus its messy, get ingrown hairs and a pain. 
> 
> Near ..smear it on, let it sit, wash it off with an exfoliating hand mit ~done, no shaving knicks/razor burn...but can still get ingrown hairs (just use eppsin salts to scrub/exfoliate daily when in the shower to prevent ingrown hairs)


No this is *wrong*.... With waxing/plucking... it removes the "root" of the hair follicle.. thus enabling .. the process to start all over again.... the actual hair follicle will grow the same .. the only difference ( its so small that you'll need the hobble to see it) is that it pores open a little more....

Trimming hair is the same as trimming a tree... it will grow back but this time and every time.. it gets hardier... and "thicker" (tougher)..because the root of the hair is still active.. and will keep fighting to sustain itself... in simple terms... it needs to survive... :Smilie: 

Plucking/waxing is the best bet ..... don't use "NAIR" or other bs creams... get a neutral wax kit.. for a DIY style.. or go to a salon... if you want more .. go to a laser clinic...( there are risks however )


And also in relation to exfoliation.... your skin is covered in microscopic pores... warm water and a neutral ph soap will be enough to cleanse your skin and feel fresh..... all this CK.. GUCCI bodywash is about as useful as having a hybrid car  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Trimming hair is the same as trimming a tree... it will grow back but this time and every time.. it gets hardier... and "thicker" (tougher)..because the root of the hair is still active.. and will keep fighting to sustain itself... in simple terms... it needs to survive...


I constantly read that is a myth. Plus, I have been shaving my face for almost 30 years and my head for 10, and the hair is no thicker or tougher than when I was a kid.

----------


## Loki387

> I constantly read that is a myth. Plus, I have been *shaving my face for almost 30 years and my head for 10*, *How often do you shave/trim?* and the hair is no thicker or tougher than when I was a kid.


This is because the skin layers are quite thin at these areas.. A lot more blood passes through these areas to create "easier" rejuvenation. ( Thats in relation to your scalp )

----------


## fit2bOld

Shave the chest and arms
Wax the back

----------


## spywizard

> Trim. Get an electric trimmer and set it to #1 You look the same as you would after a couple of days but no itch, no ingrown hairs and you only need to do it ever week or two.


this is what i do for the chest

getting my back laser ed.. starting next week...

----------


## Loki387

> this is what i do for the chest
> 
> getting my back laser ed.. starting next week...




Its great that I don't get any back hair lol.. my only genetic advantage! .. not rubbing it in or anything spy hah!

----------


## RZGP

Yeah, I wont EVER touch Nair again..............

Made that mistake too burned like hell

----------


## Papiriqui

I dont know how slow your hair grows but i use a trimmer, perhaps not the right one but i have to trim my chest and back hairs every other day which i wont do, so i just let it grow and do it once a week or unless i go to the beach or do something that needs me to trim again.

Could you guys post the trimmers you use??

----------


## Loki387

for trimming.. a Phillips QG3150.... does the job... long lasting re chargeable battery..

----------


## Ca$tro

I am shaving, easier, pain free, takes no time at all, and no bloody bruises...
Each to his own

----------


## Ca$tro

So ok I started to shave chest and back, looks better and feels damn cleaner, plus it's alot quicker.... Next question is I get some in grown hairs, red pimples to start with... What's best way of avoiding this, apart from waxing..

----------


## Ca$tro

Oh and thanks for all the input..

----------


## lmmalone

Getting waxed is the best! But it's pricey so I reserve it for special occasions. Nair is ok. Just use it correctly. I never shave my chest, can't afford that many razors. So I trim it all!

----------


## lmmalone

Oh, and never nair your genitals. EVER.

----------


## Tigershark

Sexy4mysweetheart bought me a chest and stomache waxing for an anniversary gift. Hurt like hell in some areas but she definately lked the outcome and it lasted around 3 weeks. Once I get back into shape again I plan on doing it again for her.

----------


## SexySweetheart

------

----------


## wmaousley

> Sexy4mysweetheart bought me a chest and stomache waxing for an anniversary gift. Hurt like hell in some areas but she definately lked the outcome and it lasted around 3 weeks. Once I get back into shape again I plan on doing it again for her.


My wife uses sugar wax on me once a month. This was real painful in the beginning but now I guess my skin toughened up. Minimal Pain, if you keep at it the pain will go away.

----------


## Sailor Moon

> *My wife uses sugar wax on me once a month*. This was real painful in the beginning but now I guess my skin toughened up. Minimal Pain, if you keep at it the pain will go away.


Whats the difference between sugar wax and other waxes?

----------


## Persistence2012

> God Damn stupid question but what do you guys do when it comes to excessive chest/back hair. I tried waxing my chest for the first time, after three wax strips i gave up and shaved the rest off. I can handle my pain but that was something else, still bruised on my chest...Any advice, three days on and i have hair coming back, got some red pimples but just exfoliating the in-growing hairs and it seems to be under control...
> 
> Advice appreciated...


I would personally condone the continual usage of wax, whether it be sugar/warm/cold wax. The issue at hand is probably the fact your waxing incorrectly, or alternatively overheating/underheating the wax.

I commend that you look for a personal esthetician in your area, through craiglist or whatever outlet accessible and have them wax it for you. If you provide them with the product and necessary goods, it will hardly be expensive. 

After a few times, you could get a friend (male or female) to do it for you to save on some expenses. Potentially after some treatments you could wax most of the front by yourself, and request assistance for the back.

P.S. The issue with bodygroomer is that its _relatively_  effective, in that it does produce better results than shaving or some creams like veer, and nair, however waxing is a more permanent solution.

----------


## Persistence2012

hot wax differs from cold in the sense that you have the potential of burning the skin with the hot wax, whereas the cold wax is primarily applied as cold to prevent that from happening. In spite of that said, cold wax isn't as effective as hot wax.

With discriminting between regular wax and sugar wax, the diference is that sugar is easier to clean, but generally regarded as slightly less effective than regular wax. Nonetheless, i really must emphsize that its REALLY easy to clean, i.e. pour some water and you can rub it off.

It would be best if you stick with regular hot wax if you've been waxing for awhile as an individual you've gotten enough practice to be able to wax your body without making mistakes too frequently. If however you find yourself still clumpsy with the wax, switch to sugar.

----------

